

Scientists mine YouTube to study effects of Salvia divinorum - Alex3917
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/20/scientists-mine-yout.html#comments

======
revolvingcur
I share some concerns with the commenters on the article. Having used salvia a
few times, I can confirm that the way in which it is smoked has a drastic
effect on the outcome. I can't imagine that the variables (method of
combustion and inhalation, temperature, quantity) can be reasonably controlled
for by observing home videos.

~~~
Alex3917
I assumed it was more of an exploratory study to figure out the possible
effects. What's really amazing though is that A) people are dumb enough to
post videos of themselves doing this and B) we're now doing science by
observing YouTube videos. The whole method is brilliant for what it is, just
think of how hard it would have been to get FDA and IRB approval to do this
study the traditional way.

~~~
nooneelse
Why is it dumb of them to post videos of themselves doing this? It isn't
illegal most places.

